# Can anyone please tell me what this accessory is?



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Today, our incubator finally arrived. (It was due a week ago, and only 17 hours away in HCMC, Vietnam.) Anyway, all of the instructions are, not surprisingly, in Vietnamese. It isn't really a very complicated piece of equipment. So, it didn't take long for me (partially) assemble it and figure out the controls, settings, etc.

There are two wires hanging inside the incubator. I believe one to be the temperature and (possibly) the humidity sensors. The other, most definitely, a plug to be wired to an accessory with flashing LEDs on it. It flashes, continuously from red, to yellow, to blue, and to red again. Here is a view showing the internal wires hanging inside the incubator:










It has a rubber plug on the wire. So, I am under the impression it is supposed to be wired through the chassis at some point? But, I have seen NO holes anywhere, for this thing to be wired through. Any input would be greatly appreciated here.

Here is the image of the light:










Additional photos may be viewed by CLICKING HERE.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

wow i wish i knew

i say find a local who can read the instructions then tell you what they say

if my friend was not on a tour with the US army his wife is from Viet.

i'm sure she would type what the instructions say if you provided pictures


how about an online translating program?

nice looking bator

looks like it is well built


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

I have been thinking about it this evening, since running the incubator. I think I will go tomorrow and have the instruction booklet scanned. I have a friend in HCMC who can translate it. I was just in hopes it was a "standard" item in commercially built incubators. 

Thanks for the input, man. I appreciate it.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Chans_Farm said:


> I have been thinking about it this evening, since running the incubator. I think I will go tomorrow and have the instruction booklet scanned. I have a friend in HCMC who can translate it. I was just in hopes it was a "standard" item in commercially built incubators.
> 
> Thanks for the input, man. I appreciate it.


my 180 eggs sportsman cabinet incubator has nothing like that inside

it does have a green light & a yellow light

green is the temp is on

yellow is the egg turner is working

there is also a red but it will only only come on if there is a problem


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

This is the panel for our incubator. It's pretty simple, which I am happy about especially due to the language barrier.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Chans_Farm said:


> This is the panel for our incubator. It's pretty simple, which I am happy about especially due to the language barrier.


mine doesn't have a uv lamp

maybe that strange thing is UV ???


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

piglett said:


> mine doesn't have a uv lamp
> 
> maybe that strange thing is UV ???


No. The one I know nothing about has LEDs in it. The UV lamp is mounted up top and is a long lamp, similar in shape to a fluorescent bulb.

I guess, since it flashes and goes through different colors, it is probably a disco light for the new hatchlings to dance to, once they come "out of their shells".


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i set every week on a different tray

so i use a hatcher starting on day 18

that way it's not too humid for the other eggs that are not ready yet


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

maybe that strange part was only put in there to mess with you


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Chans_Farm said:


> No. The one I know nothing about has LEDs in it. The UV lamp is mounted up top and is a long lamp, similar in shape to a fluorescent bulb.
> 
> I guess, since it flashes and goes through different colors, it is probably a disco light for the new hatchlings to dance to, once they come "out of their shells".


Nothing like a bunch of disco chicks.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Found out what that lamp is supposed to do, in case anyone else here happens to get one with an incubator they order.

The manufacturing company finally sent us an assembly / installation / operation PDF file. Only four days late. Pretty good for Southeast Asia. Of course, we are talking - email.  

I'm not really sure why we would need it? The unit already comes with a water reservoir built in at the top of the unit, with automatic filling. Of course, my eyes may be opened, when the incubator is filled with 300 eggs.

Either way, below is a screenshot of the page covering this fancy schmancy accessory.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks like they sent you the simple instructions, wish they would do that with all the stuff I buy. I have to sit there for 24 hours trying to put one piece, or reading through 50 pages to find the 1 place where a part goes. Hubby normally goes by the pictures, however if it happens to have over 500 pieces, and about 1000 screws I start reading.


----------

